# Fx6



## yellownuts (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi , I just bought a Fluval FX6 I find that the out water flow is weak ? any suggestions ,,,


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Were you able to fix this? I had the same issue before and a lot of tiny bubbles blows. I removed all the filter media's and it improve a little bit. Mind you it happened after I cleaned the motor. So I took part the motor/pump out and reinstall back. And that fixes it for me.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhw1126 (May 17, 2019)

Recently I fixed mine(weak flow and vibrations noise) by removing some media, and do a maintenance on the motor. Wash the filter pad thoroughly, you can't imagine how dirty it can be after one month of use in some tank even with prefillter and sump. 

Doing well the last few week

Btw could be defective motor unit, mine came defective. 
Try running it empty, check the flow
they will send you new motor unit when you reach out to them with proof of purchase.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

yellownuts said:


> Hi , I just bought a Fluval FX6 I find that the out water flow is weak ? any suggestions ,,,


Did you make sure that the In and output Valves are completely open ?
In all seriousness i have forgotten that before when I was running two FX6 on a 180.


----------

